# Baldurs Gate .ini file for Vista



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

I've got a problem. I just got a new laptop with Vista on it. I was going through some old games I had kicking around and decided to load Baldurs Gate. Having played the game through countless times I wanted to have a little fun and mess around with some of the cheat codes. To activate the cheats it requires you to go in and edited the .ini file and add a line to the game options. On my old computer with xp and 98 there were no problems I could go in, make the changes and save. But for some reason every time i try to save the changes it says file path unavailable and it keeps making me try again. So I decided to delete the file and try creating a new one to save but it said i dont have the permission of the administrator to save the new file. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts or a way around this as it is frustrating me to death. I played around with settings and such for a while before giving up. If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, question is: is your account on your computer have admin rights?


----------



## kronk10 (Aug 30, 2008)

I want to bring this up again as i am having the same problem i have two accounts on my computer and iam the administrator and the other is normal but it still will not let me save the ini file it says 

cannot file make sure that the path and file name are correct 

This is really annoying i was amused that this old game would even install and play on vista!!! but the game is better when you add this little cheat button. I swear vista knows what iam up to and will not let me cheat lol


----------

